# Tauschen,Ja oder Nein?



## thelighter2 (26. November 2009)

Hey,
also ich habe die Möglichkeite meinen Akai Am-55 (Digitaler AMplifier) gegen einen Pioneer a-66x (nicht Digital) einzutauschen.
ICh benutze den Verstärker zusammen mit meinen Yamahas NS10 im Studio,daher sollte er auch gut Klingen.
Das Gerät ist zwar Digital doch ich benutze ihn nur als normalen Verstärker ohne Optischen oder Koaxial Kabel.

Lohnt es sich für mich zu tauschen,lohnt es sich überhaupt einen Digitalen gegen einen Analog verstärker zu tauschen denn das was mir wichtig ist,ist Letztendlich der Klang.

soll ich es tauschen,was denkt ihr?

LG Alex


----------



## sight011 (27. November 2009)

kenn die Geräte nicht! Im Endeffekt kommt es ja auf die Wandler etc. an - bei einem tausch ist es ja auch noch schwer zu beurteilen - da man nicht den Zustand der Geräte kennt!


----------

